# Les Chlapettes de Bassman...



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

En l'honneur de notre ami Bassman et de son nouveau statut de "Dieuvivantencoreunpeuavecnoussurterre", et afin de lui permettre de faire excellente impréssion auprés de la clientéle féminine du Cab, vous pouvez, ici, lui faire propositions qui pourraient lui permettre de travailler sont look... pour lui.. merci...   

je commence : 

Une belle paire... version "sport"...







   :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

jusque la ca va :love: :love:


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

une seule, mais elle est très belle :rateau:







Jésus aussi avait des chlapettes mon Bassou, tu sais 
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

pour le roulage de patins (pendant les slovessss)...






(remarquez la nuance "rouge" pour aller avec le rouge à lévres..    )


----------



## piro (29 Septembre 2004)

pour les soirees japonaises


----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2004)

Euh, j'ai trouve ça : Tapettes de Chine
 :hein::rose::love:


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh, j'ai trouve ça : Tapettes de Chine
> :hein::rose::love:


 _  " Nombreux coloris et designs   
      Emballage  sous sachet individuel et 12 sachets par sac plastique. 
      Livraison minimum FOB ou CIF: un conteneur de 20&#8217; soit 22.000 paires environ.
      Les tailles et couleurs peuvent être mélangées.
      Règlement par TT ou LC. 
      Délai de livraison: 25-35 jours après réception règlement en bon ordre.
_ _Nous pouvons faire toutes les couleurs voire tous les styles si la quantité est suffisante."_

    ça prête à confusion, non?  :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

Accessoire indispensable pour le Cab...


----------



## molgow (29 Septembre 2004)

Moi je verrais bien quelque chose dans ce style


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

C'est quoi ? un otolithe de poisson exotique (acoupa céleste ou acoupa rouge en particulier) en collier ?

Otolithe : sorte de caillou qui permet aux poiscailles d'esgourder un tantinet et qui est très prisé dans la fabrication de joailleirie à touristes sous les tropiques


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

Ah, zut, c'était des tongues


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

j'ai trouvé cela par contre.......



il faudra essayer d'abord de lui enlever.......




et apres 3 lavage obbligatoire en machine


----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé cela par contre.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Aaarrrrffff !!!   
 Excellent Roberta !


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé cela par contre.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On va pas piquer les chaussons de Modern__Thing quand même :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On va pas piquer les chaussons de Modern__Thing quand même :rateau:




 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

si les autres sont a modern alors......

et celle ci???????


pas d'excuses cette fois !!!!    










ça l'empechera de se noyer !!!!


----------



## touba (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça l'empechera de se noyer !!!!


Dieu ne marche pas DANS l'eau mais SUR l'eau !  :mouais:

ou bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> Dieu ne marche pas DANS l'eau mais SUR l'eau !  :mouais:
> 
> ou bien ?



Les temps changent mon cher Touba, les temps changent ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> Dieu ne marche pas DANS l'eau mais SUR l'eau !  :mouais:
> 
> ou bien ?



tu crois encore aux faibles toi a ton age?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça l'empechera de se noyer !!!!



:affraid: euuuh à une condition (et quelle condition) ... qu'il ait pied ...parce que sinon  :hein: ...
euh elles m'ont pas l'air super pratique pour nager (en surface histoire de pouvoir respirer  )


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh, j'ai trouve ça : Tapettes de Chine
> :hein::rose::love:


Bravo pour la contrepèterie.  
Des toutes petites taches ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

vu que j'avais prevu vos contestation.....

et que l'interessé se cache dans les autre thrEad

j'ai preparé aussi ceci et lA 
PLUS DE CONTESTATIONS POSSIBLE !!!!!!!


----------



## Fulvio (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu crois encore aux fa*i*bles toi a ton age?



Tu serais pas la soeur de Sonnyboy, par hasard ? :mouais:


----------



## piro (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vu que j'avais prevu vos contestation.....
> 
> et que l'interessé se cache dans les autre thrEad
> 
> ...



magnifique 
avec ca c est la classe assuree       :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

le soir.........

 quand monsieur sera pret a aller au lit
avec la fans la plus redoutable
voila ce qu'il aura aux pieds     








ça c'est la classe ponpom !!!!


----------



## Fulvio (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila , plus grande offense tu pouvais pas me faire !!! :rose:  :rose:



Oups. Ben pardon, alors


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2004)

cool me reste une marge de 249 points avant d'enfiler ces horreurs


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cool me reste une marge de 249 points avant d'enfiler ces horreurs


 Boulez SM !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2004)

boulez à fond :rose:


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Boulez SM !


 mais non, il vous l'dit : boulez poildec !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

boulez SM tres vite
j'ai hate d'aller danser avec lui !!!!!     


dis SM tu porteras tes chaussure a claquettes?


toi fred , moi ginger !!!!


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

et moi chuis gene kelly qui chante bêtement sous la pluie.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et moi chuis gene kelly qui chante bêtement sous la pluie.



nonnnnnn tu chantes bien toi     

tu me prepare une belle chanson pour le tit dej de demain?????


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

gene kaelly chante mieux, selon moi 

pour la chanson : non  pas demain


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> gene kaelly chante mieux, selon moi
> 
> pour la chanson : non  pas demain




et bien tampi

SM avec les chlapettes emprunté a bassman on dansera sans ta chanson !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vu que j'avais prevu vos contestation.....
> 
> et que l'interessé se cache dans les autre thrEad
> 
> ...


 j'aurais plutôt dit pour Grug :love:


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais plutôt dit pour Grug :love:


 :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et bien tampi
> 
> SM avec les chlapettes emprunté a bassman on dansera sans ta chanson !!!



Parce que tu crois que je vais preter mes chlapettes ??? y'en a qui doute de rien quand même


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu crois que je vais preter mes chlapettes ??? y'en a qui doute de rien quand même



t'es jaloux , voila tout !!!!     :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et bien tampi
> 
> SM avec les chlapettes emprunté a bassman on dansera sans ta chanson !!!



Non, non, on va lui faire une belle garde robe pour lui tout seul à supermoumoute...    

BOULEZ SM........


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

Collection Automne...


----------



## casimir (29 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> En l'honneur de notre ami Bassman et de son nouveau statut de "Dieuvivantencoreunpeuavecnoussurterre", et afin de lui permettre de faire excellente impréssion auprés de la clientéle féminine du Cab, vous pouvez, ici, lui faire propositions qui pourraient lui permettre de travailler sont look... pour lui.. merci...
> 
> je commence :
> 
> ...



ç'a existe en taille dinosaure ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Collection Automne...


Aaaaah ca a l'air confortable ca ccm :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

pour l'hyver je le voit bien avec cela :


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

Y a ça pour la cage du gogo du Cab...  :affraid:    
mais faudra être un peu patient pour l'enfiler Bass...
(le blanc on le garde pour SM...   )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

Les nuits seront bientôt fraiche en sortant du Cab... hop.. une tite laine...


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

T'as rien de plus ringuard ?


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as rien de plus ringuard ?


 pour quoi faire ?
t'as mariage ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as rien de plus ringuard ?



Je cherche, je cherche... mais j'ai du mal...


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Y a ça pour la cage du gogo du Cab...  :affraid:
> mais faudra être un peu patient pour l'enfiler Bass...
> (le blanc on le garde pour SM...   )



je viens de te commandé le costume elvis


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de te commandé le costume elvis


 ma qu'est ce qu'il est sexy ce mackie


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ma qu'est ce qu'il est sexy ce mackie


 Ca fait surtout très viril    :rateau:


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de te commandé le costume elvis


 t'as piqué les lunettes de supermoquette ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'as piqué les lunettes de supermoquette ?



  

Il est plus "verres de contactes"... au bar du Cab.. "je vous offre un Gini mademoiselle ?"..


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'as piqué les lunettes de supermoquette ?








mais non, c'est bengilli


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2004)

autant annoncer la couleur...


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ...mais faudra être un peu patient pour l'enfiler Bass...)


 
Euh.... Tu parles de quoi, là ? Ou devrais-je dire de qui ??


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Euh.... Tu parles de quoi, là ? Ou devrais-je dire de qui ??


      :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche, je cherche... mais j'ai du mal...


 Le total look des années 50? 

regarde toi qui joue de la basse :love: tu pourrais faire une belle banane :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le total look des années 50?
> 
> regarde toi qui joue de la basse :love: tu pourrais faire une belle banane :love:



La banane, c'est pas pratique pour jouer de la basse, ça s'écrase entre les cordes et ça fait tout sale :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

retournons a nos








voila une new paire de chlapettes qui pourrait bien convenir a notre bassman








ben oui ....les stars ont toujours besoin de strass !!!!


----------



## guytantakul (30 Septembre 2004)

C'est pas de la camelote ? La peinture argent a l'air de se barrer sous les doigts de pied


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de la camelote ? La peinture argent a l'air de se barrer sous les doigts de pied



La qualité n'y est pour rien... les poils de Troll... ça abrase... !!
(+ la transpiration !!! :affraid: )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2004)

Tiens Bassou, je t'ai trouvé un modéle qui grimpe aux arbres, le 4/4 de la Chlapette en quelques sorte   (en plus apparemment c'est de fabrication Suisse !)
Bon par contre le talon je suis pas sur... quoique, ça devrait te galber le mollet sous les poils...
   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Bassou, je t'ai trouvé un modéle qui grimpe aux arbres, le 4/4




arfffff....... tu es vraiment sadique toi !!!!    


vu que c'est comme cela voila ce que j'avais trouvé mais j'ai pensé
que le povre basssman il s'en sortira jamais avec toutes ces ficelles!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...j'ai pensé que le povre basssman il s'en sortira jamais avec toutes ces ficelles!!!



T'inquiétes pas robertav, il a l'habitude des ficelles notre Bassman, il ne porte que des strings...


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila une new paire de chlapettes qui pourrait bien convenir a notre bassman


Heu... non, c'est pas une paire, y'en a trois.   :rose:



Je peux rester quand-même ou je dois sortir? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je peux rester quand-même ou je dois sortir? :love:



reste mais 

-petit 1 : tu met tes lunettes

-petit 2 : tu nous chante une chanson  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## piro (30 Septembre 2004)

marrant j reconnais pas les jambes de bassou
j suis sur qu il s est fait epiler c est pour ca


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Heu... non, c'est pas une paire, y'en a trois.   :rose:
> Je peux rester quand-même ou je dois sortir? :love:



Effectivement poildep, je le vois bien avec ça au pieds notre Bassou.. mais il fait quoi du 3ém ?? cule un chapeau ??    

Ok, je sors avec toi poildep...


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

Chlapettes ou pas de toutes facons, le Bassou c'est hors de question qu'il entre en soirée à ibiza, pasque les poils partout ca va 5 minutes, c'est dangereux, et tant qu'il sera pas inifugé, y rentre pas.


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

>



épiler ?


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> épiler ?


 
m'en fiche maintenant je mixe au pacha, et c'est plutot lounge que hardeu.


----------

